# NASHVILLE | Broadwest | 123m | 34 fl | 99m | 21 fl | T/O



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

> Broadwest is Nashville’s new 1.2 million-square-foot, urban mixed-use community combining Class AA office space, high-end condominiums, a luxury hotel and retail space developed by Propst Development, LLC.
> When completed in 2021, Broadwest will include a 21-story office tower with 510,000 square feet of Class AA space. A second 34-story tower will include 196 high-end condominiums anchored by a 237-room luxury Conrad Nashville hotel. The two towers will be connected by an additional 125,000 square feet of retail and creative office space, and anchored by a 1.5-acre plaza at the heart of this new community.
> Broadwest encompasses a full city block at 1600 West End Avenue, within an easy walk to restaurants, entertainment, music and sports venues.
> 
> ...


*Renders*





































_*Construction Pics*_

The taller condo/hotel tower









The shorter office tower


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Some more recent (last couple of months) pictures...


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

*Nashville's Midtown Rising!*
August 22 2020...22 story office in back (topped out) 35 story Conrad Hilton Hotel and Residence rising in front...


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Both towers are fully topped out now, and the last crane is coming down.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

GM named for future Broadwest high-end hotel | Nashville Post


Chartwell taps Hilton veteran to oversee Conrad Nashville




www.nashvillepost.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*A tale of two towers: Bill Propst Jr. is finishing what his dad started at Broadwest *
Nashville Business Journal _Excerpt_
May 28, 2021

In 2008, Bill Propst Jr. dropped into real estate at what he called “exactly the wrong time.” Last year, it happened again, when he found himself in the middle of his career’s biggest project — a half-billion-dollar office development — during a pandemic.

“Let’s face it: In 2020, the telephone stopped ringing for the most part,” he said, sitting on a couch in Broadwest’s now-finished lobby.

But that call drought is over. A handful of businesses — among them law firm Baker, Donelson, Bearman, Caldwell & Berkowitz PC and ServisFirst Bank — are already working from the development, and the project team says more tenants are coming soon. Another of Broadwest’s buildings, which will house a hotel and luxury condos (one of which Propst Jr. plans to buy), will open next year.

Technically, the $540 million Broadwest sits in Midtown. But as Nashville grows, those neighborhood distinctions are getting more complicated. 

More :


https://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/news/2021/05/28/a-tale-of-two-towers-broadwest.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Doster Construction Co. lands contract for Halls Chophouse in new Broadwest development *
Birmingham Business Journal _Excerpt_
June 30, 2021

A Birmingham contractor has been selected to build a South Carolina-based restaurant's first venture outside the state.

Doster Construction Co. will begin construction later this year for Halls Chophouse on its new location in the massive ground-floor restaurant space in Midtown's Broadwest development. The restaurant chain currently has locations in Charleston, Greenville, Summerville and Columbia, South Carolina.

The 10,000-square-foot restaurant will be complete by spring 2022 and also include a 3,000-square-foot exterior dining terrace that fronts West End Avenue and the Broadwest plaza.

More : Doster to build Nashville restaurant Halls Chophouse - Birmingham Business Journal


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

This shows the context of the Broadwest development with respect to its location in Midtown (in the lower left distance);


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nashville Business Journal _Excerpt_
July 22, 2021 
*Restaurant brand coming to Nashville named among top fine dining, brunch spots by TripAdvisor *

Nashville will soon be home to what TripAdvisor believes is one of the top fine dining restaurants and brunch spots in the entire country.

Halls Chophouse, which is opening on West End within the Broadwest project in 2022, was named the 2021 No. 3 Fine Dining Restaurant in the U.S. and the Best Brunch Spot in the U.S. by TripAdvisor in its 2021 Travelers' Choice "Best of the Best" Restaurants awards.

Construction has already begun on the restaurant.

More : Halls Chophouse, a Charleston-based steakhouse coming to Nashville, named among top fine dining, brunch spots by TripAdvisor - Nashville Business Journal


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Slideshow – ServisFirst opens Broadwest space *
Nashville Post _Excerpt_
Sep 7, 2021

ServisFirst Bank late last month hosted clients, colleagues and others for a celebration of the company’s new space in the Broadwest office tower.

The Birmingham-based bank’s local operation now works from the newish Midtown development, which will soon see open a second high-rise to offer condominiums and a Hilton Conrad hotel. The bank entered the Nashville market in 2013, shortly after it was founded in Birmingham, and was previously located elsewhere in Midtown. 

More including photos : https://www.nashvillepost.com/event...cle_e67ebe38-0cbd-11ec-9331-d7470e35f730.html


----------

